# Gelöschte Bilder auf Handy



## Unregistriert (23 November 2007)

Sind die einmal  (hier versehentlich) gelöschten Bilder auf dem Handy unwiederbringlich weg oder gibt es eine Möglichkeit, diese wieder herzustellen?


----------



## KatzenHai (23 November 2007)

*AW: Gelöschte Bilder auf Handy*

Vielleicht gibst du ein wenig mehr Informationen, z.B., welches Handymodell, welche Bilderarten, wo gespeichert (Karte, TelSpeicher, SIM-Karte) - die Kristallkugel ist gerade zur Wartung in Dubai ...


----------



## Unregistriert (23 November 2007)

*AW: Gelöschte Bilder auf Handy*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibst du ein wenig mehr Informationen, z.B., welches Handymodell, welche Bilderarten, wo gespeichert (Karte, TelSpeicher, SIM-Karte) - die Kristallkugel ist gerade zur Wartung in Dubai ...



Schade eigentlich...

Modell: 6131

Bildarten: ganz normale, von der eingebauten Kamera geschossenen    Pics

Gespeichert wurden diese Bilder auf der "Festplatte" des Handys. SIM-Karte vom debitel

Hoffe diese Infos reichen.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 November 2007)

*AW: Gelöschte Bilder auf Handy*

nächste Frage:

Dein eigenes Handy?  oder nur a bissl neugierig was bei dem bei EBay gekauften so drauf
war.  Oder ist es das Handy von der Flamme?

//Flachdachs


----------



## SEP (23 November 2007)

*AW: Gelöschte Bilder auf Handy*

Frag mal die Jungs in der Schäuble-Behörde - die müssten das hin kriegen ...

[\Satiremodus]


----------



## Unregistriert (23 November 2007)

*AW: Gelöschte Bilder auf Handy*



SEP schrieb:


> [Satiremodus]Frag mal die Jungs in der Schäuble-Behörde - die müssten das hin kriegen ...
> [\Satiremodus]



SEHR WITZIG JUNGS! Echt - SEHR WITZIG! Wenn ich Beziehungen dahin hätte, müßt ich hier nicht Eure dummen Kommentare lesen.

No, es ist mein eigenes Handy, an dem sich mein Kind zu schaffen gemacht hat. die Pics wurden gelöscht, damit Platz für die eigenen sinnlosen Pics wurde... :-( *Grrr*

Gibts denn nun in dem Haufen Verrückter und Computerspezis jemanden, der *helfen kann und *vor allem *will?*


----------



## webwatcher (23 November 2007)

*AW: Gelöschte Bilder auf Handy*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> die Pics wurden gelöscht, damit Platz für die eigenen sinnlosen Pics wurde... :-( *Grrr*


Wenn der Speicherplatz tatsächlich mit anderen Bildern überschrieben wurde, besteht
 nicht mal theoretisch eine Chance, da es sich um Halbleiterspeicher handelt, die keine
 "Radierspuren" übrig lassen. (Im Gegensatz zu Festplatten, dort gibt es das u.U bei 
entsprechendem technologischem   Aufwand )

Ob es gegangen wäre, als sie gelöscht aber noch nicht  überschrieben wurden, 
weiß ich nicht. Das könnte  vermutlich nur der Hersteller  beantworten


----------



## KatzenHai (23 November 2007)

*AW: Gelöschte Bilder auf Handy*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Gibts denn nun in dem Haufen Verrückter und Computerspezis jemanden, der *helfen kann und *vor allem *will?*


Vielleicht kommen ein paar von uns Verrückten auf Ideen, die nicht öffentlich ausgetragen werden müssen. Registrier dich mal, dann kann ggf. jemand per PN kommunizieren.


----------



## Tilo (23 November 2007)

*AW: Gelöschte Bilder auf Handy*

Na denn mal los Katzenhai. Ich bin ganz Ohr. Lange her, dass ich hier zu Besuch war. Muß eben erst was passieren, ehe man sich erinnert...
Hoffe, dass es nicht wieder so lange dauert jetzt.


----------



## KatzenHai (24 November 2007)

*AW: Gelöschte Bilder auf Handy*

Frage geht an alle (ich bin Jurist, kein Techniker):

*Kann jemand Tilo helfen? Jemand Kontakt zur Technikabteilung Nokia??*


@Tilo: Welcome back.
Hast du die CD von Cocker eigentlich gekauft?


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (24 November 2007)

*AW: Gelöschte Bilder auf Handy*

Hallo!

Wenn es sich tatsächlich um fest eingebauten Speicher handelt, dann ist die Datenrettung nicht einfach (Bist Du Dir da sicher?). Also bei Nokia anrufen und in speziellen Telefonforen recherchieren. Datenrettungsfirmen scheinen noch nicht mit Telefonen umgehen zu können, aber auch da kann man mal fragen. 

Wenn Du den internen Telefonspeicher als Wechselfestplatte am PC sehen kannst, dann bietet es sich an die gesamte Platte als Image mit einem Hexeditor in eine Datei zu kopieren und dann diese Datei am PC zu bearbeiten.

Wichtigste Grundregel in dem Spiel: *Es darf nichts auf dem zu rettenden Datenträger geschrieben werden.* 

Nebelwolf

ps. Ich habe gerade nochmal genau nachgelesen, wenn tatsächlich schon neue Bilder auf dem Telefon sind, dann sind die an der jeweiligen Stelle gespeicherten Daten unwiderruflich weg.


----------



## Tilo (24 November 2007)

*AW: Gelöschte Bilder auf Handy*

Lange her die Geschichte. Mal überlegen. Nein oder eigentlich doch. War nicht Cocker -leider-.


----------



## Tilo (24 November 2007)

*AW: Gelöschte Bilder auf Handy*



Nebelwolf schrieb:


> Hallo!
> ...in speziellen Telefonforen recherchieren. ...



Hast Du da schon irgendwelche speziellen Foren im Auge oder soll ich selber mal googeln?



Nebelwolf schrieb:


> Wenn Du den internen Telefonspeicher als Wechselfestplatte am PC sehen kannst, dann bietet es sich an die gesamte Platte als Image mit einem Hexeditor in eine Datei zu kopieren und dann diese Datei am PC zu bearbeiten.



Sehen kann ich am PC leider nur solche Geschichten wie Telefonbuch und Kontaktdaten :-(



Nebelwolf schrieb:


> Wichtigste Grundregel in dem Spiel: *Es darf nichts auf dem zu rettenden Datenträger geschrieben werden.*
> ...



Leider ist genau DAS bereits geschehen...



Nebelwolf schrieb:


> ps. Ich habe gerade nochmal genau nachgelesen, wenn tatsächlich schon neue Bilder auf dem Telefon sind, dann sind die an der jeweiligen Stelle gespeicherten Daten unwiderruflich weg.



Mist! (Böses Wort) Bist du dir da ganz sicher? Weil, es wäre wirklich sehr schade um diese Bilder...


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (24 November 2007)

*AW: Gelöschte Bilder auf Handy*

Hallo Tilo!

Wenn die Daten überschrieben worden sind, hat man bei derartigen Speichermedien keine Chance mehr. Bei Disketten oder alten Festplatten haben Datenretter die Datenträger analog gelesen und anhand der Restmagnetisierung auf die überschriebenen Daten geschlossen.

Schade
Nebelwolf


----------



## TSCoreNinja (25 November 2007)

*AW: Gelöschte Bilder auf Handy*

Wenn man auf den Speicher des Handies irgendwie als Speicher-Medium zugreifen kann (zum Bleistift bei Speicherkarten, oder wenn die entsprechenden Bluetooth/USB Profile unterstützt wreden),  sehen IMHO die Chancen, gelöschte Dateien wiederherzustellen, gar nicht so schlecht aus. Für solche Speicher wird meist FAT32 als Dateisystem verwendet, und da wird eine Datei zunächst nur durch eine Markierung im zugehörigen Verzeichniseintrag "gelöscht", ist also mit wenig Aufwand wiederherzustellen (suche mal nach "undelete" "FAT32").

Wie aber bereits die Vorposter anmerkten: wenn die eigentlichen Daten aber überschrieben sind, ist jede Mühe vergebens.

TSCN


----------

